# 2 Golden Mixes in Lexington,KY



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tigger*

Tigger
Tigger would be happy in a home without other dogs. He's a laid-back kind of guy -- at least he was for the camera. He had a home but his owners had to give him up when they moved. He knows what he's missing -- so rescue him at once -- please!

Breed Golden Retriever mix 
Gender Male 
Age 3 years 
Identification # 141658

http://www.lexingtonhumanesociety.org/index.php?b=adopt-me-detail&friend_id=141658&friend=dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bingo*

Bingo
Bingo is a golden hue with a most expressive face. He was found as a stray but may have had a home at one time. He's happy to share a cage so will likely get along with other dogs. Bingo is a happy pooch who'll bring joy to his new home. 

http://www.lexingtonhumanesociety.org/index.php?b=adopt-me-detail&friend_id=140442&friend=dog

Breed Lab/Retriever mix 
Gender Male 
Age 4 years 
Identification # 140442


----------

